# Big Mulie Buck Down with pics



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

yesterday at about 3:30, near Hanna Alberta, i shot my first Mulie buck. We first jumped him about 40 yards but could not not get a clear running shot as the grass was 5-6 feet tall. then i spotted him standing at 175 yards out looking away from me standing still. All i could see was the top of the neck and head looking away from me. I put the crosshairs dead center of the neck and squeezed off. He dropped instantly as i hit the spine. My remington model 700 7mm magnum with 150 grain remington accu-tips worked awesome. He is a 4x3 with a 26.33 inside spread and close to 28 outside. His front forks are 8-9 inches deep both sides. The rear fork on the 4 point side is close to 7 inches both points and the the rear point on the 3 point side is 15.75 inches. His mass at the base is inbetween 5 and 6 inches and hes heavy all the way through. This is just some quick measurments and do not have a final score yet but he should make 160, maybe even squeek into 170. I am only 15 and This is my first buck whitetail or mule ever and i am very excited. Sorry there are 
no pics yet but i will get some up tonight.

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f142/ ... h=imgAnch1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates onthe buck. I think you have the FEVER now!!! As soon as you have some pic's, post them up!

Always love to see the prize of the hunt!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Albertahunter said:


> yesterday at about 3:30, near Hanna Alberta, i shot my first Mulie buck. We first jumped him about 40 yards but could not not get a clear running shot as the grass was 5-6 feet tall. then i spotted him standing at 175 yards out looking away from me standing still. All i could see was the top of the neck and head looking away from me. I put the crosshairs dead center of the neck and squeezed off. He dropped instantly as i hit the spine. My remington model 700 7mm magnum with 150 grain remington accu-tips worked awesome. He is a 4x3 with a 26.33 inside spread and close to 28 outside. His front forks are 8-9 inches deep both sides. The rear fork on the 4 point side is close to 7 inches both points and the the rear point on the 3 point side is 15.75 inches. His mass at the base is inbetween 5 and 6 inches and hes heavy all the way through. This is just some quick measurments and do not have a final score yet but he should make 160, maybe even squeek into 170. I am only 15 and This is my first buck whitetail or mule ever and i am very excited. Sorry there are no pics yet but i will get some up tonight.


Pics! We NEED pics! Congrats!

You know what they say though? It's all down hill from here! Normal bucks are going to seem ....well.... normal! :beer:


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

PICS ARE UP IN THE FIRST POST


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

tonight i did a quick score on him and i came up with 174 6/8 grosse and 163 3/8 net boone and crockett score. Its not my final score as i did it in about 10 mins, really fast.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice Buck.

Here you go:


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

thast the crappy rear shot, i will get up the frontal shot asap but photo bucket is having site issues so i might not get them tonight.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

here is the link to the frontal shot, could the mods please put it into picture format. Did the final score today and it came out to 173 3/8 grosse and 163 final net score.

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f142/ ... h=imgAnch3


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Very Nice!

Thanks for the pics!

Ryan


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice deer congrats.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

nice big pig!


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

yah im pretty happy with him for my first buck, do you guys think he is a head mounter, personally i do not as he does not look quite good enough without the 4th point but me and my dad made a deal earlier this season that is i got a 170 or bigger and since he is 173 3/8 i can get it mounted for free on my part, but i dotn think i will. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Our group has always felt that if you have to ask yourself if he is a "mounter" or not....he probably shouldn't be mounted. But since it is your first buck, he is a real dandy and you might want to have it done.

Congrats.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That deer would make a very impressive european mount. With no hide, flesh or ears to compare size the anters look even more impressive. A skull boil can be done for $75-$125.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

im leaning towards a european mount, because my uncle does them very nice, clean them out very miticuloulusly and then puts a couple coats a automotive clear coat on them, them look great.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Awesome deer ehh.....
I am jealous. I have never harvested anything that big!!!
Congrates on the great hunt!!!!


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks, im pretty happy with him even though hes not the 4x4,he is my first buck so i am very pleased. so do you gusy think i should head mount or not.


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Go for the head mount, I think you will be happy you got it done in the end. Nice buck by the way.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

hey mikeo2, i noticed your from edmonton. hows the season been going for you?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats....

That is a great buck.

Thanks for sharing.

Chuck


----------

